# Potentially ripped off by DW member



## Reevesy (Jun 14, 2009)

How long is reasonable to wait for delivery of a purchase advertised in the personal sales section?? 

In my book 25 days after payment and still no delivery or confirmation of a tracking number is on the verge of ridiculous


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Reevesy said:


> How long is reasonable to wait for delivery of a purchase advertised in the personal sales section??
> 
> In my book 25 days after payment and still no delivery or confirmation of a tracking number is on the verge of ridiculous


Have you reported to a admin?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A week imho, have you tried contacting said member? I take it you also made the mistake of sending the money as a paypal scam, sorry I meant gift!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Reevesy said:


> How long is reasonable to wait for delivery of a purchase advertised in the personal sales section??
> 
> In my book 25 days after payment and still no delivery or confirmation of a tracking number is on the verge of ridiculous


'Tis too long - suggest you advise thru' Mods 1st or there will be a witch hunt on here.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Send a 'pm' to PJS (He moderates the Personal Sales Section). 

Alan W


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Speak to the sales Moderator, PJS as your first port of call :thumb:

I'm sure he'll be able to look into and resolve it for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i had a similar problem on swaps last year,went on for week's no name mentioned but i got in contact with neil_s,before pjs was on the scene and it was sorted in day's,now i would rate him accordingly now as to warn anyone else he tries to swap with :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Viper said:


> Speak to the sales Moderator, PJS as your first port of call :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure he'll be able to look into and resolve it for you.


In all fairness it's not going to get a refund for the OP though is it? A couple of PMs, an email here and there and the threat of removing sales section access and a ban isn't going to bother someone who's willing to scam someone - not implying this has happened as there may be a genuine reason for non-delivery, although there's not much excuse for no contact/explanation.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

A quick Columbo style search and the member hasnt been online for nearly 10 days, so could have any type of problem but I agree it's too long to wait for delivery. I would send another email and then do a paypal dispute, but let a mod know first. People get jumpy when it comes to cash and being 'ripped off'.

I sold something on ebay for £300 to a guy in Romania only last week and said I would post it as part of the price and it would take 4-7 days to arrive and sent within 2-3 days as per the auction. Anyway, as I go to post it I find the royal mail service I wanted to use cost a bomb and only tracked within the UK = pointless. So instead I sent him a mail to say I was posting via DHL from work on a next day service and he goes and files a dispute with ebay cos he thinks I'm trying to scam him! In the end he got it well within the time originally stated. Not trying to go off topic, just sometimes there is a background story with actual thought behind it, but I wouldn't wait any more than 2 weeks personally. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

If its been sent as a gift via paypal then you cant open a dispute.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah OK fair enough. What I normally do with personal sales, not that I've done any on here so far is for people who ask for a gift payment most of the time I'll refuse out of principle - we all have to take the hit with paypal. But if I want it badly, I'll send normal payment but add on a few quid so when the fees come off it works out roughly the same. A bit late now though, I'm sure this will get sorted out cos the lad has a high post count which generally means a decent enough person. 

If you have his address though, someone local could be able to go and persuade him to get it posted


----------



## Reevesy (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys, il PM PJS now. Despite numerous emails, PMs and posts to the seller on the sales thread, the only response ive had was 11 days ago saying i should receive it early last week...no response since and still no delivery!

Seller claimed to have internet problems 11 days ago (in the one response ive had), but surely that doesnt stop an item being posted.....and what happened in the 14 days before that to prevent posting???


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> Ah OK fair enough. What I normally do with personal sales, not that I've done any on here so far is for people who ask for a gift payment most of the time I'll refuse out of principle - we all have to take the hit with paypal. But if I want it badly, I'll send normal payment but add on a few quid so when the fees come off it works out roughly the same. A bit late now though, *I'm sure this will get sorted out cos the lad has a high post count which generally means a decent enough person. *


I agree with the paypal fees bit, I won't send as a gift anymore but in what world does the fact he/she has racked up a few thousand posts make them a decent enough person??


----------



## Reevesy (Jun 14, 2009)

Dohnut said:


> Ah OK fair enough. What I normally do with personal sales, not that I've done any on here so far is for people who ask for a gift payment most of the time I'll refuse out of principle - we all have to take the hit with paypal. But if I want it badly, I'll send normal payment but add on a few quid so when the fees come off it works out roughly the same. A bit late now though, I'm sure this will get sorted out cos the lad has a high post count which generally means a decent enough person.
> 
> If you have his address though, someone local could be able to go and persuade him to get it posted


I dont have an address for him unfortunately, so my only means of contact are currently PM and email which aren't proving too successful

The high post count gave me a bit comfort in the seller being decent, maybe i was wrong!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> In all fairness *it's not going to get a refund for the OP though is it?* A couple of PMs, an email here and there and the threat of removing sales section access and a ban isn't going to bother someone who's willing to scam someone - not implying this has happened as there may be a genuine reason for non-delivery, although there's not much excuse for no contact/explanation.


Equally in fairness, it might do. We've had a case similar to this in the past few weeks that did result in DW staff intervention getting the member a refund, so it's always got to be first port of call.

With respect I can only set so many rules and regs in place and mods to look after the section for DW. If someone's dead set on scamming then unfortunately there's no way to pre-empt that and stop it happening altogether. In these cases we can only do what we can with the resourses available to us to resolve it afterwards, and also to make people aware of not using the gift payment if they're at all uncertain about who they're buying from.

We want trading to be a safe place for everyone on here, and on the whole I think it is - there's only a few isolated cases where it turns sour.

Thanks


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Post count means nothing, on another forum I use, a member with over 10k posts ripped a few members off for well over a grand.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grant....where are you?!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I agree with the paypal fees bit, I won't send as a gift anymore but in what world does the fact he/she has racked up a few thousand posts make them a decent enough person??


Sometimes you have to trust people, and use some sort of indicator as a guide. To me post cost as well as type of posts make me judge a persons opinion or honesty. Someone with a high post cost count, but only a member for a few weeks wouldn't bode well, but someone there for years generally has a better reputation as they are more of a familiar face. Doesn't always work out of course but bad people are always gonna be bad people but there are some nice people out there just have to look pretty hard in my experience.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Like it has been suggested please contact the sales mod and we will see what we can do to help


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

amiller said:


> Grant....where are you?!


:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Viper said:


> and also to make people aware of not using the gift payment if they're at all uncertain about who they're buying from.
> Thanks


You could stop people requesting payment as a gift though so we have some come back if using paypal. I've banged on about it a couple of times now but such a simple change would save a lot of bother imho.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You could stop people requesting payment as a gift though so we have some come back if using paypal. I've banged on about it a couple of times now but such a simple change would save a lot of bother imho.


I would agree with you that it would make the transactions safer, but alot of selling on here wouldnt be worth it if you added the PayPal fees into the mix IMO :thumb:

and on a side note, surely this kind of thing isnt that common on DW?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have to agree - the practice of asking for payment as a gift via Paypal just isn't fair or safe practice for the buyer and ought to stop.


----------



## Reevesy (Jun 14, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Like it has been suggested please contact the sales mod and we will see what we can do to help


Ive PM'd PJS a little earlier:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

You can pay by paypal and you cover the fees without sending it as a gift.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bigmc said:


> You could stop people requesting payment as a gift though so we have some come back if using paypal. I've banged on about it a couple of times now but such a simple change would save a lot of bother imho.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50607

Although we haven't stopped payment by gifts it's clearly mentioned in the rulers here and if I was buying something I would protect myself pay the small fee and then you can always raise a dispute .

:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Its pretty sad to see this happening to another member in such a short space of time. :wall:
The majority off people on here are totally trustworthy but it only takes someone to ruin it for everyone.
Shocking


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

What about having a rule where, when you start a for sale thread, you have to send you address to Viper? Or the sale section mod bloke (sorry dont know your name lol). 

You'll find a lot less people get ripped off when you have there home address :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Drol said:


> What about having a rule where, when you start a for sale thread, you have to send you address to Viper? Or the sale section mod bloke (sorry dont know your name lol).
> 
> You'll find a lot less people get ripped off when you have there home address :thumb:


No need if you pay via normal paypal goods payment.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i always pay my own fees just to make sure im covered in case something happens and the seller doesnt respond to my pm's, heres what i use to work out the fees gets updated quiet often and currencys can be changed for overseas buying/selling

http://www.rolbe.com/ppcalc.htm


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Drol said:


> What about having a rule where, when you start a for sale thread, you have to send you address to Viper? Or the sale section mod bloke (sorry dont know your name lol).
> 
> You'll find a lot less people get ripped off when you have there home address :thumb:


There would be nothing to stop you giving a false address.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome to the club mate


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

chopperreid said:


> There would be nothing to stop you giving a false address.


Paypal address screenshot.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Drol said:


> Paypal address screenshot.


There's nothing to stop that being fake either, I have a paypal account linked to ebay that doesn't have my correct address on it because I won't give my proper details to ebay.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

bigmc said:


> There's nothing to stop that being fake either, *I have a paypal account linked to ebay that doesn't have my correct address *on it because I won't give my proper details to ebay.


So how does a seller send you anything as I always print my postage via Paypal and the registered address is on the label


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I very rarely buy from ebay but there's an option to put a postage address in.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I very rarely buy from ebay but there's an option to put a postage address in.


well thats not a *verified* paypal address then?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the only way you are ever going to be able to ensure that selling and buying on the forum safe is to have a "trading manager" where the seller sends the items for sale to him, and the buyer sends the money to him also, then the trading manager sends the items and the payments to the buyer and seller once he has recieved both the items and the goods. 

If no payment is made he would have to send the goods back to the seller and if the goods never get sent then he would have to send the payment back to the buyer.

Problem is would anyone be willing to do this, and who pays the extra costs in postages etc ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Drol said:


> well thats not a *verified* paypal address then?


And??


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> I think the only way you are ever going to be able to ensure that selling and buying on the forum safe is to have a "trading manager" where the seller sends the items for sale to him, and the buyer sends the money to him also, then the trading manager sends the items and the payments to the buyer and seller once he has recieved both the items and the goods.
> 
> If no payment is made he would have to send the goods back to the seller and if the goods never get sent then he would have to send the payment back to the buyer.
> 
> Problem is would anyone be willing to do this, and who pays the extra costs in postages etc ?


Escrow is the term your looking for


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

gordonpuk said:


> Escrow is the term your looking for


Thanks mate :lol:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

bigmc said:


> And??


Theres a massive difference between a verified paypal address and an alternative postal address on ebay.


----------



## Reevesy (Jun 14, 2009)

Good news....a paypal refund has been issued from the seller....however the refund is pending until 23 March 2011!!!

Thanks for all your help guys:thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted, shame you were messed about though. An excuse or reason would have been nice.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

who was it ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

^ Search


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

found!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

In regards to people talking about added security: I was a seller on another forum. In order to gain that status, I had to make a payment and along with it I had to send a copy of my passport/drivers license and a utility bill (obviously blanket out the sensitive data, eg all my bank accounts monies lol).
However, that forum was for businesses.

I dont think there is a lot of dodgy behaviour that occurs on this forum (I could be wrong) but any way to deter fraud. I guess it depends on how often this sort of thing happens.

But protect yourselves with sending payments via paypal the proper way- no protection sending via gift.


----------

